# Shark Fishing



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

My son really wants to catch a decent-sized shark, and I'm wondering if the good folks here can give me some good pointers on catching one from Pensacola Pier. I was initially thinking a Carolina rig with a steel leader, with fresh (i.e., bloody) cut bait on a circle hook. Any insight would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I am pretty sure that you are not allowed to catch sharks from the pier. Sure you can't control what bites your bait but once you hook a shark and see it you are supposed to cut it off immediately. 

I would find someone with a kayak and yak a bait out between 150-300 yards off the beach and just wait.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo-Zuri said:


> My son really wants to catch a decent-sized shark, and I'm wondering if the good folks here can give me some good pointers on catching one from Pensacola Pier. I was initially thinking a Carolina rig with a steel leader, with fresh (i.e., bloody) cut bait on a circle hook. Any insight would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


If you want big ones, Take a whole chicken, stuff it with chum or any fish of your liking...stick a 14/0 hook or bigger inside hooked through the breast, throw it out and hang on!!! My buddy sprays his down with WD-40, he says it attracts them. Never tried it but he has caught some big sharks doing it. There are big sharks in the bay so you can do this from the bridges or go to Ft. Pickens near the pass.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Bloody never really mattered to me, it's more fresh fish that does the trick. Top baits in order of my preference for this area are stingray wing, king or spanish mackerel, bluefish, snapper/grouper heads, bonita, whole mullet.

For bait, if you can't catch it, buy it. Local fish markets usually have spanish or kings, if not, grouper or snapper heads, and if all that is not available get whole mullet. If you do mullet, be sure to get several b/c they wash out quickly and other critters eat them from the inside out. If you walk some local piers or bridges often you can buy stingrays for $5-10 for bait (not sure of the legality of this so buyer beware).

People use circle hooks for the smaller baits, I always used larger baits and hence had to use a big J hook crimped to a 10'-15' steel leader. You can't bury a circle hook deep in bait and expect it to work properly. I prefer quality 7 strand you buy in tackle shops, but 1/16" or 1/8" cable you buy in a hardware store will work just fine, it just won't last as long (rust/corrosion).

I always hear people say use whole chickens, or beef/pork parts.... yet everytime I walk up on a group of experienced, successful shark fishermen, they have one of the baits I listed above out. I see sharks eat FRESH FISH all the time, I have NEVER seen a shark eat a chicken, pig or cow. To each his own though!

Best of luck, Shark fishing is FUN!!! It is really responsible for getting me hooked on catching BIG FISH!!! I mean, really, where else can you go and fish from the bank.... and have a very REAL chance of hooking a 500lb plus fish?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

FYI in case anyone's curious, the main ingredient in WD-40 is menhaden oil. However, there are other industrial by-products in it so it might not be the best thing to be spraying around the water if you don't have to.

As mentioned above the baits you can catch locally are your best bet. Only thin I can do is add fresh ladyfish to the list.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Really appreciate the replies thus far. Any opinions on Hardtail as shark bait? Those are obviously locally caught fish in abundance near the pier.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Really appreciate the replies thus far. Any opinions on Hardtail as shark bait? Those are obviously locally caught fish in abundance near the pier.


 Good Bait


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

You can hook them from the pier.... With a king rod and king leader..If you want, go to Navarre pier you can kill them all day over there, catch a hard tail, cut said hard tail, then apply said hard tail to a long king leader....

Or you can get all fancy with heavy duty wires and tackle. 

It's not rocket science. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Yaksquatch said:


> FYI in case anyone's curious, the main ingredient in WD-40 is menhaden oil. However, there are other industrial by-products in it so it might not be the best thing to be spraying around the water if you don't have to.
> 
> As mentioned above the baits you can catch locally are your best bet. Only thin I can do is add fresh ladyfish to the list.
> 
> ...


Actually, hate to bust everyone's bubble, but WD-40 does not contain fish oil.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Really appreciate the replies thus far. Any opinions on Hardtail as shark bait? Those are obviously locally caught fish in abundance near the pier.


Hardtail's are fantastic baits. They are very hardy and lively on the hook. I will usually cut them a few times to slow them down some and make them seem more injured and vulnerable.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yaksquatch said:


> FYI in case anyone's curious, the main ingredient in WD-40 is menhaden oil.


That is absolutely false...


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

rustybucket said:


> Hardtail's are fantastic baits. They are very hardy and lively on the hook. I will usually cut them a few times to slow them down some and make them seem more injured and vulnerable.



Just cut the tail off.... They spit blood and wiggle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

